# My spoiled brat is even more spoiled! [PICS]



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Okay so since Jumbi is gone I have had more time to spend with Numo.
I took him with me shopping today and even after him being poked and squeeled at he was the most social Numo I have ever seen!! We are really bonded now. Anyways..
So I cleaned the cages today and I decided to give numo a really nice place. He now has TWO wheels, three dishes, (one for food, treats, and water.) a water bottle and he is on Liners. I hope that he doesnt dig underneath them like he did the last time I tried. I put lots of toys all around his cage and put carefressh in his igloo with scraps of fabric. (Hoping that all this stuff with keep his mind off of digging under the liner..) Anyways I snapped some pics sorry for the messy room.





































hehe.


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

more.
...


----------



## Hedgie Mama (Aug 29, 2008)

love the colours of your cage its really bright

but sorry to be a killjoy but i think the pink wheel isnt really suitable for hedgies as it can trap their toes in the grid design and the bar could cause an injury as they get on and off


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

I agree. Plus, she (?) doesnt really need two wheels, does she?


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Yah I know the other wheel is crap.
So is the comfort wheel.
We all want variety dont we?


----------



## Melissa (Sep 19, 2008)

numothehedgehog said:


> Yah I know the other wheel is crap.
> So is the comfort wheel.
> We all want variety dont we?


So you rather risk serious injury so she can have cute and different things in her cage?

Oh yea and the comfort wheel isnt "crap" Its middle of the line. There are better. But there are worse wheels. Like that pink one. At least witht he comfort wheel your hedgehog wont break a leg. :roll:

ETA: I see you like pink.. Is that why you like the wheel? There are bucket wheels that can be made with pink buckets..


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Umm no I actually hate pink.

And this im not risking*his* life.


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

if his leg gets caught then he can seriously injure it and will most likely need it amputated - if it isn't severed immediately.

he already has a pretty safe wheel in there, why does he need another one in there that is dangerous?

other than that i like the cage


----------



## Melissa (Sep 19, 2008)

numothehedgehog said:


> Umm no I actually hate pink.
> 
> And this im not risking*his* life.


In the picture there are HOT PINK walls and everything else in the room is pink. So I assumed.. Im sorry.

Never said you were risking his life. Reread what I said.. I said "serious injury" to his leg. :roll: 
IMHO its very selfish to risk any kind of injury because you are too stubborn to take out a wheel that he doesnt need. He already has a wheel. To avoid SERIOUS INJURY(I put that big sinc eyou missed it last time) you need to take the wheel out.


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

:lol: Wow.

Okay well last night he used that one most of the night but I took it out and now he wont use the other one hes just screwing up his cage!
Help? 
:evil:


----------



## Melissa (Sep 19, 2008)

Hedgehogs sleep in the day.. If he used it last night and you took it out today he would be sleeping throught this time.. Of course he wouldnt use the wheel.

Let him get used to the wheel.. Its like anything else. He will get on it and use it soon enough.

Just DONT give in and put that pink wheel back in.


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

No actually I took it out last night.
I was up most of the night watching him with a night vision cam corder. 
He went on it and looked around than screwed up most of his cage. :? 
Does anyone know where I can order bucket wheels from?
Thanks.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice cage but as others have said, that pink wheel is a broken leg waiting to happen. Also the cage is not safe without the back wall and top on it. He could try squeezing between the wall and the wire sides and get stuck. Also, he could easily climb the front and escape. I notice the rest of the cage is on the floor so perhaps you just had if off to take the picture.

I have a couple of those cages, at least they look like that cage, and I zip tie the two halves together as it sometimes will fall apart when moving it.


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

Nancy said:


> I zip tie the two halves together as it sometimes will fall apart when moving it.


You are the queen of zip ties Nancy!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

sebian said:


> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> > I zip tie the two halves together as it sometimes will fall apart when moving it.
> ...


 :lol: Sad to say, it's true. :lol: I use them for everything.


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks nancy!


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

He used it but its SO noisy and its in my room!
Where can I order a bucket wheel?


----------



## hogmother (Nov 16, 2008)

I made mine but honestly for the time and cost it is easier to buy one.

You can buy the wheels at http://hedgehogsbyvickie.com/whisperwheels.htm
or on ebay (type in whisper wheel hedgehog).

Well done for listening and taking out that pink wheel. For now the purple one will be much safer!


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks 

Im gonna order one for my birthday : )


----------



## hedgiesrule (Jan 19, 2009)

you might like a flying saucer wheel. it's supposed to be good quality and easy to clean. but i don't have one. i am planning to get one when i get a hedgie though. it doesn't look that cheap.


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

I might try one though the bucket wheel I have right now works great!

Plus numos a fat hedgie so he might tip it.. :lol:


----------



## hedgiesrule (Jan 19, 2009)

ok.


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Yep haha.


----------



## Avaquin (Jan 27, 2009)

aww that is such a cute hedgehog!!!


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Thankyou.
He is a sweetie.


----------



## sillybowtie (Oct 6, 2008)

numothehedgehog said:


> No actually I took it out last night.
> I was up most of the night watching him with a night vision cam corder.
> He went on it and looked around than screwed up most of his cage. :?
> Does anyone know where I can order bucket wheels from?
> Thanks.


I am glad I am not the only one that uses night vision to watch hedgehogs at night!


----------



## MyGuitarSticks (Jan 16, 2009)

There *is* a top to that, right?


----------

